# Picking up a 22...opinions ?



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm looking to pick up a 22. I seen a savage mark ii gxp wood stock and blued barrel for 190. That a good price ? What about the BSA sweet 22 scope, that worth the money ? Any opinions will help. Looking for a bolt action 22 under 200.

Derrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

i have a marlin 980s-cf topped with a simmons 22 mag scope and love it treerats and bull frogs dont stand a chance


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a savage Mark 2 with the syn stock and ss and I have been very happy with it. Accuracy wasnt all that great but after 5 to 700 rounds it sure seemed to tighten up, I would by another one.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have several Savages and each one has been flawless and extremely accurate. If you can get one with a wood stock for that price you're doing good.


----------



## Beets (Feb 7, 2012)

One thing I notice with a couple of my 22s is that it might take a few rounds though the barrel before it show a decent group and some are extremely picky about what ammo they like.


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

bones44 said:


> I have several Savages and each one has been flawless and extremely accurate. If you can get one with a wood stock for that price you're doing good.


Yeah it's 189.99 with no accu trigger and a wood stock. Best price around I could find for that gun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

What about the BSA sweet 22 scope...it any good ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I would grade it as OK. I have one on my niece's 22 and it will do the job. There are so many factors that make a scope suitable to an individual that you really need to go look through some scopes and see what you really like and dislike. The graduated turrets are only good for a certain velocity range of ammo.


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

What about a bolt action marlin xt 22r with a wood stock and the pro trigger for 199.99?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Considered a Ruger 10/22? You cannot go wrong with the number of options available for those guys!


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

You may want to take a look at the Mueller APV (4.5-14X) rimfire scope for your rifle. I have one on my .17HMR and love it. I don't think you can buy a better scope for the money.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

personally i'd go with the marlin over the savage savage's clips can be a pita to load


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

christopher said:


> personally i'd go with the marlin over the savage savage's clips can be a pita to load


I'm pretty sure that's what I'm going to do. The marlin seems to be more accurate also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

clips for my savage are just fine.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

maybe they improved since my old man bought his 5 years ago all i know is that thing from day 1 has been a pain to load easiest way to load it is stick a hex key through the roll pin in the follower and pull it down then load the rounds while he's doing that i've done emptied and reloaded my marlin 3 times


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Don't like the Savage clip in my 93FVSS .22 Mag, but it groups nice...

I've got a Marlin 880SQ hvy bbl .22 LR that I hope I'll keep till I'm 6ft under....


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> Considered a Ruger 10/22? You cannot go wrong with the number of options available for those guys!


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Yep, I have one and really like it, the jacks don't..lol

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

If anyone has any problems with the clips just call Savage. I did and they sent me new ones for mine free of charge. Took like 3 days to get them.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Most .22s will be accurate. The trick is (like Beets said) is to experiment with ammo. And, like fr3db3ar said, only certain ammo will work with the calibrated settings on the BSA sweet 22 scope.

Personally, I put one of those BSA sweet 17 scopes on my Savage .17 HMR, but drop compensation settings did not match the ammo's velocity. Oddly enough, the ammo chronographed exactly as advertised, which was supposed to be matched to the calibration on the scope, but it didn't work. My groups were super tight but didn't fly true to the reticle's settings at longer ranges. No doubt, I could figure out the differences and mark up the scope but why buy one with these features to begin with if it doesn't work.

When I mentioned this to a friend, who also has the BSA scope on a .17, he said his worked fine. Sure doesn't do me any good, though. Better options exist but better money is needed.


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

Is the accu trigger worth a extra 20 bucks ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

As far as safety goes its the best period, the gun cant go off without both parts of the trigger being pulled. Which means a 40ft drop cant get the gun to fire--it is a sear block till physically pulled to deactivate the sear block.. Also they are a tad adjustable.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

i'd still go with the marlin


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Does anyone else cringe when they hear the word "CLIPS" when referring to magazines? LOL


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

i thought a magazine is that paper thingy you read ROFLMAO


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

I got some shells...cci blazers. Now come Friday I'm getting my gun, can't decide between the savage mark ii with accu trigger or marlin xt-22 with their pro trigger. Both wood stock, both bolt action and both blued barrel. Just can't decide between guns lol. I hate this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

go with the marlin you wont regret it


----------



## Beets (Feb 7, 2012)

Both are good guns. Just depends on which fits you better.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

my 980s-cf


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

christopher said:


> my 980s-cf


How much was that if you don't mind me asking? I really like that black with stainless

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

Beets said:


> Both are good guns. Just depends on which fits you better.


That's the problem. They both seem to fit the same...I can't really tell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

depends on where you look lately i've seen them for between 260 and 300


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

christopher said:


> i thought a magazine is that paper thingy you read ROFLMAO


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

christopher said:


> depends on where you look lately i've seen them for between 260 and 300


Okay thanks. I'll look into thrm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just a thought... BUY THEM ALL!


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

Chris Miller said:


> Just a thought... BUY THEM ALL!


Yeah only I can wish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Chris Miller said:


> Does anyone else cringe when they hear the word "CLIPS" when referring to magazines? LOL


That terminology separates the old-timers from the younger generation....Back when I started hunting, the mag was always referred to as a "clip", even by the manufacturers..... "Magazine" really took hold when the AR platform started gaining popularity....

Respect your elders, young man.... Hehehehehehehe


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Scotty D. said:


> That terminology separates the old-timers from the younger generation....Back when I started hunting, the mag was always referred to as a "clip", even by the manufacturers..... "Magazine" really took hold when the AR platform started gaining popularity....
> 
> Respect your elders, young man.... Hehehehehehehe


Hey now.... I grew up on the streets of St. Louis where every gun was known as a "glock" and a magazine was something you read while dropping a deuce. Most of the "sportsmen" in my area couldn't afford belts, never owned a rifle and used sights like these on their "glocks".


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

As an outdoor writer, I try to be accurate with terms. Here's the definition of a clip (in reference to firearms):

A separate cartridge container to hold cartridges or shells in proper sequence for feeding into a specific firearm. It is a *magazine charger*, and unlike a magazine, _does not contain a feeding spring_. The term "clip" is erroneously called a magazine by some.

Take an SKS for example. If loaded from the top, a stripper *clip* can be used. No spring. From the bottom, a *magazine* is used.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

ya I grew up calling it a clip to.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL Chris, you were just waiting for the opportunity for that one weren't you ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

glenway said:


> As an outdoor writer, I try to be accurate with terms. Here's the definition of a clip (in reference to firearms):
> 
> A separate cartridge container to hold cartridges or shells in proper sequence for feeding into a specific firearm. It is a *magazine charger*, and unlike a magazine, _does not contain a feeding spring_. The term "clip" is erroneously called a magazine by some.
> 
> Take an SKS for example. If loaded from the top, a stripper *clip* can be used. No spring. From the bottom, a *magazine* is used.


 Ok in layman terms, a magazine is built in has a leaf/metal band that feeds AND that isnt removable. A clips is removable and has a spring semi-coiled and ROUND that feeds. Another example is the remington 700 of which two variants of a MAGAZINE are present. One that loads only from the top and has no means of emptying except singly, and the other that loads only from the top, but has a trap door on the bottom that swings downward and can empty all at once, take a look at the feeding mechanism/feeder--its flat yet has "spring" to it, but isnt a spring perse.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Remember when this was a topic about which .22 rimfire to buy???


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Scotty D. said:


> Remember when this was a topic about which .22 rimfire to buy???


 It is, just were talking about the clips or magazines they have lol.


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

Pretty sure its going to be a savage mark ii fv for 255. I really like that gun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Chris Miller said:


> Considered a Ruger 10/22? You cannot go wrong with the number of options available for those guys!


100% agree, my Ruger 10/22 is the best investment I've made. Tons of accessories, accurate, reliable, all around great .22.


----------

